# What kind of fish is this



## Connie (Nov 8, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knows what species this fish is.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sortof looks like a juvenile sunfish.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a Sacramento Perch


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Ciclid ?


----------



## Gothitelle (Dec 1, 2016)

Do like a Sacramento Perch, but I never see one has strips on the body...so...not that sure


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

It looks to me to be a young warmouth perch, but I have no idea if they occur in your area. If so, they are very aggressive little perch.


----------

